# مناهج هندسة الميكاترونيك



## kkk123 (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .....
الاخوة طلاب و اساتذة هندسة الميكاترونيكس ........
انا طالب ثانوية من سوريا و افكر في دخول هندسة الميكاترونيكس و لكن هذا الفرع جديد عندنا و اافتتح في جامعتي حلب و تشرين للعام الدراسي 2007-2008 ضمن كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية و اريد ان اعرف المنهج الدراسي الذي يدرسه طلاب الميكاترونيكس و ماذا يختلف عن قسم الطاقة الميكانيكية و عن باقي فروع الميكانيك ( تصميم - اليات - طيران) .... و هل الاختلاف في المنهاج كبير جدا ...ام يكمن في بعض المواد في السنوات الاخيرة .........و ما هي خبرة مهندس الميكاترونيك في الاختصاصات الاخرى المذكورة ........ ارجو الاجابة بالتفصيل لاني هذا مستقبلي ....... ارجوا منكم التفهم و جزاكم الله خيرا ..........


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, يمكنك مشاهدة الفرق بين المواد الدراسية لقسمي الميكاترونيات أو الميكانيكا على رابط جامعة 6 أكتوبر
www.o6u.edu.eg
وفي الحقيقة يمكن أختصار الميكاترونكس على أنها التطوير للأقسام التقليدية وأخص منهم قسم الميكانيكا قوى في ظل الظروف المتقدمة الحالية.
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## kkk123 (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذي الكريم ....... كفيت و وفيت


----------



## وضاح المقطري (4 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء اريد منكم المساعدة 
حيث انا طالب واريد ان ادرس هندسة الميكاترونيكس اريد ان اعرف ماذا يعني هذا التخصص 
وما المواد التي تدرس 
وهل لة علاقة بهندسة التكييف او الكهرباء والالكتونيات 
ارجو منكم المساعدة لمن لة معرفة بهذا التخصص


----------



## super power (1 فبراير 2010)

*طالب ميكاترونيك من سوريا*

أنا طالب هندسة ميكاترونيك من سوريا سنة ثالثة في جامعة تشرين 
من يريد معلومات عن قسم هندسة الميكاترونيك في جامعة تشرين أنا جاهز !
ويراسلني على المنتدى:56:


----------



## moneebhamid (23 مارس 2010)

*

Electric Circuits Theory 1
Electric Circuits Theory 2
Electronics 1
Electronics 2
Engineering Mechanics
Engineering Drawing 1
Engineering Drawing 2
Computer Programming 1
Computer Programming 2
Strength of Materials
Engineering Materials
Thermodynamics
Electromagnetics
Control System
Signals, Spectra & Processing
Pneumatics Control & Design
Logic Circuit & Switching Theory
Electro-Pneumatics Control & Design
Electro-Hydraulics Control & Design
Hydraulics Control & Design
Power Electronics Motion Control & Sensorics
Programmable Logic Controller
Robotics Technology
Process Visualization and Monitoring
Modular Production System
Mechatronics System Design
*​


----------



## bo-dm3h (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ومشكورين جدا ولاااكن عندي سؤال**الله يرحم والديكم*​

*انا صرت مجنون ومش عارف كيف ادرس هذا التخصص** ,**ياشباب المسلميين**دلوني كيف ادرس هذا التخصص بس المشكلة**ان تخصصي أدبي بنسبة85,5**

**بلييييييييييييييييس**والله أني تعبت وتعبت نفسي من كثر البحث وانا واقف من**الدراسة منذ سنتيين للبحث في القبول إحدى الجامعات ولاكن يرفضونني بسب**تخصصي الادبي*​*



*
*أنا ماعندي مشكلة وين راح تكون الجامعة انشاء**الله في القطب الشمالي راح**أروحلها وبكل**فرحة*​*

*
*أرجوكم والرجاء لله ان تعطوني بعض الجامعات**إلي راح**تقبلني*​*



*
*أنا أحب أن أصنع المحركات والروبوتات وفي مجال**الطيران ( هل هو تخصص الميكاترونك ولا لا للتاكيد فقط بسبب الشك المتزايد فيني** )*​*

**المهندس يحب الخير والتطور ولأبتكار**والجهد في عملة (هذه هي صفة المهندس) وانتم انشاء الله راح**تفيدوني**

**وإذا ماحصلت فائدة والله يمكن راح إعيد**الثانوية في مجال القسم العلمي وأنا في عمر 23 بسبب حبي للأبتكار فبلييس**ساعدوني**


*
*والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## محمدحسكل (26 مارس 2010)

هندسة الميكاترونيكس هي عبارة عن مزيج ما بين الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية وتدعى في بعض الجامعات هندسة الإلكتروميكانيك تدرس تصميم الالات من الناحية الميكانيكية ومن ثم تصميم الدارات التحكمية للتحكم بهذه الالة وعلى فكرة هندسة الميكاترونيك هي من الهندسات الأوائل باليابان


----------



## hamza30200 (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طالب ميكاترونيك من سوريا*

السلام عليكم ... انامحتار بين تخصص صيانة ميكانيكية و تخصص ميكا ترونيك .... فما رأيكم اعانكم الله ....


----------



## المهندس ابو عمرو (19 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ramyfouad2020 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

أتمنى أن تجد ما تبحث عنه من خلال هذا الرابط

http://o6u.edu.eg/dpages.aspx?FactId=1&id=490


----------

